# Una dei ragazzi



## dejudicibus

Supponiamo di volersi riferire a un gruppo di giovani di ambo i sessi con un unico termine. Spesso lo si fa usando come termine generico quello coniugato al maschile, ovvero, ad esempio:

I ragazzi non sono ancora tornati dalla discoteca.

intendendo con il termine "ragazzi" tutti gli appartenenti al gruppo indipendentemente dal genere. Fin qui niente di strano. Mi sono trovato tuttavia di fronte alla necessità a far riferimento, in una frase analoga, ad uno dei ragazzi, ma di genere femminile. Il risultato è stato il seguente:

I ragazzi sono appena tornati a casa; una di loro ha tuttavia perso il cellulare.

Mi domandavo se suoni bene, ovvero se non stoni il fatto di dire "una" di loro dove il loro è stato coniugato al maschile. Voi che ne pensate?
Una cortesia: non mi interessa trovare un ALTRO modo di dire la stessa cosa, ma di capire se una frase così, scritta in quel modo, vada bene in italiano.


----------



## Necsus

Personalmente lo eviterei.


----------



## giginho

Ciao,

Io non ci vedo nulla di male. Mi suona corretto e intellegibile


----------



## Pietruzzo

Direi che "una di loro" va bene, visto che "loro" è invariabile, mentre il titolo della discussione "una dei ragazzi"  suona male, corretto o no che sia.


----------



## bearded

dejudicibus said:


> "una" di loro dove il loro è stato coniugato al maschile


No, ''loro'' non è declinato (non 'coniugato': si coniugano i verbi) al maschile, bensì può riferirsi anche al femminile plurale oppure ad un gruppo misto di maschi e femmine, come dice Pietruzzo.
Anche per me ''una di loro'' va bene.


----------



## King Crimson

dejudicibus said:


> ma di capire se una frase così, scritta in quel modo, vada bene in italiano



Cosa intendi esattamente per "vada bene"? Se intendi "corretta" da un punto di vista grammaticale e lessicale la risposta è sì, infatti nessuno ha eccepito su questo, se invece intendevi sapere se "suona bene" allora qui si apre un mondo e infatti hai ottenuto risposte di segno opposto (personalmente condivido quella di Necsus).


----------



## francisgranada

Certo, "una di loro" di per se suona benissimo (necessariamente), ma la intera frase in questione non mi suona bene. Ugualmente, non mi suona bene "La gente è tornata a casa, ma una di loro ha perso il cellulare". Qui invece l'assenza della concordanza nel numero è quella che "zoppica" (la gente <> di loro). 

Non sono madrelingua, quindi è solo un'opinione personale. Comunque, lo stesso problema lo incontro anche nelle lingue slave (in cui la declinazione è "viva e vegeta").


----------



## King Crimson

francisgranada said:


> "La gente è tornata a casa, ma una di loro ha perso il cellulare"



In questo caso, però, non è solo una questione di "non suonare bene", siamo in presenza di un vero e proprio errore grammaticale, che è invece assente nella frase iniziale.


----------



## ROBERTO R.

"Una dei ragazzi" non si usa.


----------



## Necsus

ROBERTO R. said:


> "Una dei ragazzi" non si usa.


Ne sei sicuro? CLIC


----------



## ROBERTO R.

Sicuro: internet è pieno di errori grammaticali o usi impropri dell'italiano.

"Una dei ragazzi" non si usa.


----------



## Necsus

Internet è pieno di fonti, anche attendibili, basta leggere. E in ogni caso è la dimostrazione che _si usa_. Che poi possa essere sintatticamente errato è un altro discorso, comunque da documentare.
E ti faccio notare che io sono quello che ha detto che sarebbe bene evitarlo.


----------



## ROBERTO R.

[Commento inappropriato cancellato da un moderatore].



Necsus said:


> Internet è pieno di fonti, anche attendibili, basta leggere. E in ogni caso è la dimostrazione che _si usa_. Che poi possa essere sintatticamente errato è un altro discorso, comunque da documentare.
> E ti faccio notare che io sono quello che ha detto che sarebbe bene evitarlo.



Questo è  molto off-topic: internet è piena anche di fonti attendibili ma tocca andarle a pescare e non basta una semplice ricerca via Google. Detto ciò, quando si scrive "in italiano non si usa" intendo "in un corretto italiano questa espressione non viene usata".


----------



## Necsus

ROBERTO R. said:


> Detto ciò quando si scrive "in italiano non si usa" intendo "in un corretto italiano questa espressione non viene usata".


Grazie della specifica, perché le due affermazioni non vogliono dire la stessa cosa. E in ogni caso è necessaria una documentazione valida perché possano essere considerate attendibili.


----------



## fadefade

dejudicibus said:


> Supponiamo di volersi riferire a un gruppo di giovani di ambo i sessi con un unico termine. Spesso lo si fa usando come termine generico quello coniugato al maschile, ovvero, ad esempio:
> 
> I ragazzi non sono ancora tornati dalla discoteca.
> 
> intendendo con il termine "ragazzi" tutti gli appartenenti al gruppo indipendentemente dal genere. Fin qui niente di strano. Mi sono trovato tuttavia di fronte alla necessità a far riferimento, in una frase analoga, ad uno dei ragazzi, ma di genere femminile. Il risultato è stato il seguente:
> 
> I ragazzi sono appena tornati a casa; una di loro ha tuttavia perso il cellulare.
> 
> Mi domandavo se suoni bene, ovvero se non stoni il fatto di dire "una" di loro dove il loro è stato coniugato al maschile. Voi che ne pensate?
> Una cortesia: non mi interessa trovare un ALTRO modo di dire la stessa cosa, ma di capire se una frase così, scritta in quel modo, vada bene in italiano.


Sono italiana,  ma non un'insegnante di italiano,  però a mio modesto parere,  eviterei di scrivere la frase in questo modo.
"Il gruppo di ragazzi è appena tornato a casa; una delle ragazze del gruppo purtroppo ha perso il cellulare "
Anche il " tuttavia " qui non trovo abbia molto senso.


----------



## dejudicibus

Personalmente credo che la lingua stia andando, per quanto riguarda questi termini "plurali", nella stessa direzione in cui sono già andate altre lingue, come l'inglese. Se "ragazzi" indica genericamente un gruppo di giovani di entrambi i sessi, penso che si possa iniziare a considerare quel termine come non legato al genere e quindi considerare "una dei ragazzi" come del tutto accettabile. Sul fatto se sia grammaticalmente corretto o meno si può discutere dato che la grammatica è piena di eccezioni che nascono proprio dall'uso, quindi è tutt'altro che un insieme coerente e inviolabile di regole. La struttura tendenzialmente "maschile" della nostra lingua è legata a una società da tempo scomparsa e quindi andrebbe rivista secondo una visione che va anche oltre al maschile e al femminile, ma disaccoppi completamente il genere grammaticale da quello sessuale. Lo stesso utilizzo di egli, ella, lui o lei, viene ormai messo in discussione, specie se si considerano riferimenti a individui trans o queer. Dovremo trovare nuovi modi di riferirci alle persone che siano più rispettosi dell'effettiva identità degli individui ai quali ci riferiamo. La nostra lingua è sempre stata schizofrenica per quanto riguarda i neologismi e i cambiamenti: se da una parte accetta con pure eccessiva facilità inclusioni da altre lingue e neologismi di origine straniera, è sempre stata restia a un'evoluzione interna, a neologismi nativi e a modifiche delle regole e strutture grammaticali per stare al passo con i cambiamenti sociali.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ritengo invece che *una dei ragazzi *sia agrammaticale, checché se ne dica. Direste: *una dei cani*? Nel caso in cui vi sia una cagna nel branco? *Una dei leoni*? Con la presenza di leonesse? Queste frasi sono talmente sgrammaticate da violare una delle regole  basilari della lingua italiana: l'esistenza del genere grammaticale e il conseguente accordo fra aggettivo, articolo e nome.


----------



## dejudicibus

Tutte le eccezioni alla grammatica sono agrammaticali.


----------



## francisgranada

dejudicibus said:


> Personalmente credo che la lingua stia andando, per quanto riguarda questi termini "plurali", nella stessa direzione in cui sono già andate altre lingue, come l'inglese ...


Se l'italiano andasse nella stessa direzione in cui è andato l'inglese, allora si potrebbe dire solo "_uno _dei ragazzi". Anzi, non si potrebbe distinguere neanche "_uno _di loro" e "_una _di loro. Non sono sicuro se questo sarebbe un vantaggio ...


----------



## dejudicibus

Beh, lo scopo di una lingua è comunicare nel modo meno equivoco possibile. In una società maschilista questo problema non esisteva perché i generi stabilivano ruoli e quindi anche posizioni lavorative. Per questo abbiamo dottore e dottoressa, visto che era uno dei pochi lavori che in passato poteva fare una donna. Viceversa il termine casalingo è un neologismo. Oggi esiste sempre più pressione nel costruire un vocabolario in ambito lavorativo che rispetti una più attuale ripartizione del lavoro. Analogamente, una sempre maggiore presenza delle donne nella società, ovvero "fuori dalle mura domestiche", richiede che sia sempre meno equivoca la lingua in generale, quando deve indicare il genere della persona che si menziona. Personalmente non ho problemi a dire "una dei ragazzi" perché sebbene agrammaticale, rispetta lo scopo primo di una lingua, ovvero essere chiara. Il messaggio innanzi tutto. IMHO


----------



## Pietruzzo

dejudicibus said:


> rispetta lo scopo primo di una lingua, ovvero essere chiara. Il messaggio innanzi tutto. IMHO


A proposito di chiarezza, nel forum Solo italiano non si usa l'inglese, figuriamoci le sigle.


----------



## giginho

Non concordo con nulla di quello che dici, specie sulla parte in cui descrivi una presunta esigenza di demaschilizzazione della società che "richiede che sia sempre meno equivoca la lingua in generale". Sembra che sia obbligatorio indicare il genere di una persona quando, invece, l'unica cosa che conta è la sua professione. Sinceramente me ne frego se il professionista a cui mi rivolgo è maschio o femmina, mi interessa solo che sia bravo/a e mi sembra di non essere il solo. Credo che la tendenza a creare questi neologisti derivi da un qualche tipo di scimmiottamento di un finto perbenismo culturale calatoci da oltr'alpe.

Se il tuo ragionamento fosse corretto, sentirei un urgente bisogno di definirmi un autist*o* quando porto in giro qualcuno, un taxist*o* quando guido il mio taxi, un pilot*o* quando sono ai comandi di un aereo, un astronaut*o* quando vado in orbita eccetera.....
eccetera.....
eccetera.....

Il tutto per dire che una dei ragazzi io lo sento accettabile solo se il sesso della persona in questione ha un effettivo interesse nella narrazione e non per una supposta necessità di demaschilizzazione della lingua italiana.


----------



## Olaszinhok

dejudicibus said:


> Personalmente non ho problemi a dire "una dei ragazzi" perché sebbene agrammaticale, rispetta lo scopo primo di una lingua, ovvero essere chiara




Il rispetto della donna e di qualunque altra persona passa attraverso il riconoscimento e l'accettazione  della sua diversità, in quanto essere umano unico ed irrepetibile,  in una condizione di assoluta parità giuridica e sociale. A mio avviso, aggiungere un suffisso o un'altra desinenza per definire la professione di una donna non toglie nulla alla sua professionalità, alle sue capacità, al suo ruolo nella società. Perché scimmiottare l'uomo dal punto di vista linguistico? Perché impoverire una lingua? Perché professoressa suonerebbe discriminatorio o addirittura peggiorativo rispetto a professore? Perché omologarsi, questo sì, all'elemento maschile? Tra l'altro, quest'argomento di discussione riguarderebbe tutte le lingue Indo-Europee, compreso l'inglese, il persiano o l'armeno, se non altro per l'uso dei pronomi.
Tornando alla frase evidenziata: sei certo che sia chiara per tutti gli interlocutori? Ammesso e non concesso che sia chiaro il messaggio che si vuole veicolare; non potresti comunicarlo anche con  gesti o  segni? Vogliamo quindi eliminare la parola per non offendere le persone sorde? Normalmente la comunicazione verbale prevede l'uso di vocaboli e di strutture riconosciuti e condivisi da tutta una comunità; personalmente resterei assai perplesso di fronte ad una frase del genere e, tra l'altro, ritengo di non essere il solo. Per concludere, oltre a preoccuparmi del messaggio che voglio comunicare, prenderei in considerazione anche la reazione e la comprensione di colui o di colei che lo riceve.


----------



## dragonseven

Se "i ragazzi" sono almeno un maschio e una femmina si dirà:

_I ragazzi sono appena tornati a casa; lei ha perso il cellulare. 
_
Se "i ragazzi" sono almeno un maschio e almeno due femmine si dirà:

_I ragazzi sono appena tornati a casa; una delle ragazze ha perso il cellulare. 
_
Oppure:

_I ragazzi sono appena tornati a casa; una di loro ha perso il cellulare. _

dove con "loro" si intende "i ragazzi", ossia "il ragazzo/i ragazzi e le ragazze" (e non "il ragazzo/i ragazzi e la ragazza").


dejudicibus said:


> I ragazzi sono appena tornati a casa; una di loro ha tuttavia perso il cellulare.
> 
> Una cortesia: non mi interessa trovare un ALTRO modo di dire la stessa cosa, ma di capire se una frase così, scritta in quel modo, vada bene in italiano.


 Per me, a parte il "tuttavia", sí, va bene (sempre restando nella casistica sopracitata  ).


Per l'altro tipo di considerazioni fatte (ovviamente, fuori tema qui), mi riferisco al genere dei termini in italiano, suggerirei di proseguirle in *Raccomandazioni per un uso non sessista della lingua italiana. *


----------



## dejudicibus

fadefade said:


> Sono italiana,  ma non un'insegnante di italiano,  però a mio modesto parere,  eviterei di scrivere la frase in questo modo.
> "Il gruppo di ragazzi è appena tornato a casa; una delle ragazze del gruppo purtroppo ha perso il cellulare "
> Anche il " tuttavia " qui non trovo abbia molto senso.



E se nel gruppo c'è una sola ragazza?



Olaszinhok said:


> Ritengo invece che *una dei ragazzi *sia agrammaticale, checché se ne dica. Direste: *una dei cani*? Nel caso in cui vi sia una cagna nel branco? *Una dei leoni*? Con la presenza di leonesse? Queste frasi sono talmente sgrammaticate da violare una delle regole  basilari della lingua italiana: l'esistenza del genere grammaticale e il conseguente accordo fra aggettivo, articolo e nome.



No, perché cane in questo caso è maschile solo nel genere grammaticale ma sostanzialmente è neutro nella sua accezione. Infatti si dice solitamente "che bel cane" anche quando si sa che l'esemplare è una femmina. Raramente si sente dire "che bella cagna".


----------



## bearded

dejudicibus said:


> E se nel gruppo c'è una sola ragazza?


Salve
In questo caso io direi ''La ragazza del gruppo purtroppo ha perso il cellulare''.



dejudicibus said:


> Personalmente non ho problemi a dire "una dei ragazzi" perché sebbene agrammaticale, rispetta lo scopo


 Tu stesso dici che è ''agrammaticale'' : io direi sgrammaticato. Concordo al 100% con la risposta di Olaszinhok al #17.  Per me il tuo esempio del cane non regge: infatti non si può dire ''che bel ragazzo!''  quando si sa (per usare le tue parole) che ''l'esemplare è una femmina''.


----------



## Olaszinhok

dejudicibus said:


> No, perché cane in questo caso è maschile solo nel genere grammaticale ma sostanzialmente è neutro nella sua accezione. Infatti si dice solitamente "che bel cane" anche quando si sa che l'esemplare è una femmina. Raramente si sente dire "che bella cagna".



Forse tu, io che ho una sorta di fattoria, distinguo sempre il genere di ogni animale, ho avuto per anni tre cagne e non ho mai detto: _una dei cani_, semmai _una delle cagnette o cagnoline. _


----------



## francisgranada

A proposito: è corretto dire "_Una _di questi libri è _la_ Bibbia? ....


----------



## Olaszinhok

francisgranada said:


> A proposito: è corretto dire "_Una _di questi libri è _la_ Bibbia? ....



No, uno di questi libri è la Bibbia.


----------



## dejudicibus

bearded said:


> Salve
> In questo caso io direi ''La ragazza del gruppo purtroppo ha perso il cellulare''.



Ma è questo il punto: tu non lo sai a priori. Sai solo che è un gruppo misto. Se dici “una ragazza” dai l’informazione che ce n’è più di una, se invece dici “la ragazza” stai dicendo che c’è n’è una sola. In entrambi casi sbagli perché affermi qualcosa che non sai. Dicendo invece “una dei ragazzi” sei preciso, ovvero affermi che una persona del gruppo, di genere femminile, sta facendo qualcosa. 

Sulla questione della grammatica vorrei ricordare che una costruzione coerente non esiste a livello grammaticale. Una grammatica è fatta da un insieme di regole e da un numero molto elevato d’eccezio i che vanno a “giustificare” una lingua parlata che spesso evolve indipendentemente dalla grammatica stessa. In realtà lo stesso vale spesso nella lingua scritta. Se prendiamo tutti i grandi classici della letteratura italiana non sarà difficile trovare decine di esempi di frasi contenenti “errori grammaticali” voluti e cercati dall’autore.


----------



## Pietruzzo

dejudicibus said:


> Dicendo invece “una dei ragazzi” sei preciso


Mi sa che dovrai rassegnarti a darti ragione da solo. Il tuo "una dei ragazzi" non piace a nessuno.


----------



## bearded

dejudicibus said:


> tu non lo sai a priori. Sai solo che è un gruppo misto


Ti faccio notare che avevi precisato ''e se nel gruppo c'è una sola ragazza?''.
Anche nella lingua parlata ci sono comunque dei limiti all'accettazione delle eccezioni , ovvero degli 'errori'. Ad es. , come ho affermato al #26, non puoi dire 'che bel ragazzo' (considerando la parola 'ragazzo' asessuata) quando guardi una ragazza, mentre forse puoi dire 'che bel cane' prescindendo dal suo sesso o ignorando quale sia, anche se è femmina.
Evidentemente, nel caso di ''una dei ragazzi'', il tuo orecchio è più tollerante del mio e di quello di molti altri in fatto di accettazione degli 'errori'.
Vorrei aggiungere che, in un forum riguardante la lingua italiana, noi diamo indicazioni sulla correttezza o meno delle varie espressioni - piuttosto che andare alla ricerca  degli errori per approvarli...



Pietruzzo said:


> Mi sa che dovrai rassegnarti a darti ragione da solo. Il tuo "una dei ragazzi" non piace a nessuno.


----------



## Olaszinhok

dejudicibus said:


> stai dicendo che* c’è n’è* una sola



Vedo che con gli errori ci vai a nozze!


----------



## dragonseven

dejudicibus said:


> Ma è questo il punto: tu non lo sai a priori. Sai solo che è un gruppo misto. Se dici “una ragazza” dai l’informazione che ce n’è più di una, se invece dici “la ragazza” stai dicendo che c’è n’è una sola. In entrambi casi sbagli perché affermi qualcosa che non sai. Dicendo invece “una dei ragazzi” sei preciso, ovvero affermi che una persona del gruppo, di genere femminile, sta facendo qualcosa.


Per quanto mi riguarda, tutto ciò non ha senso.
"[L]a ragazza ha perso il cellulare" si può dire solo se chi ne sta parlando e il ricevente del messaggio sanno che ce n'è una sola tra i ragazzi o se sanno già di chi si parla (magari perché nominata in precedenza nel contesto).
Negli altri casi, non importa quante sono, se una o piú, non importa chi è nel gruppo dei ragazzi, si sa solo che "una delle ragazze del gruppo che è tornato a casa ha perso il cellulare"; perché non puoi semplicemente dire

"I ragazzi sono appena tornati a casa; una ha perso il cellulare."?

Qui "una" è pronome e può indicare esclusivamente «una ragazza del gruppo», poiché quando si dice "i ragazzi" in realtà si intende "il gruppo di ragazzi", "I ragazzi di cui sappiamo".
Secondo me non si può dire "*una dei ragazzi ha perso..." per intendere «tra i ragazzi una ha perso...".
Altro esempio:
«I partecipanti (di un gruppo misto) sono giunti all'arrivo e hanno portato a termine la gara; due (*delle* partecipanti, non *dei* partecipanti) si sono fermate prima: una per infortunio e una per la fatica.».

 Non capisco, non vedo perché complicare le cose...


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> No, uno di questi libri è la Bibbia.


Ovviamente  La domanda l'ho posta così per ottenere una risposta da un madrelingua. Dal punto di vista grammaticale, le espressioni "_una _di questi libri" e "_una _dei ragazzi" mi sembrano analoghe: in entrambi i casi il plurale maschile si può riferire anche ad individui di genere femminile, nonostante ciò "uno" deve essere al maschile per 





> l'esistenza del genere grammaticale e il conseguente accordo fra aggettivo, articolo e nome.


(Citato dal post #17 degli _Olaszinhi_)


----------



## dejudicibus

Pietruzzo said:


> Mi sa che dovrai rassegnarti a darti ragione da solo. Il tuo "una dei ragazzi" non piace a nessuno.


Ma è proprio questo il punto. Non ho bisogna che piaccia qui. Devo solo usarlo se piace a me. È così che funzionano le lingue: si usano e se un certo modo di usarle prende piede quella diventa la regola. Quando ero ragazzo usare “delle” al posto di “alcune” era errore “rosso”. Oggi non lo è più. Basta leggere un romanzo di un qualunque grande scrittore per trovare definì di usi “impropri” della lingua e questo non vale solo per l’italiano.


----------



## bearded

dejudicibus said:


> Mi domandavo se suoni bene, ovvero se non stoni il fatto di dire "una" di loro dove il loro è stato coniugato al maschile. Voi che ne pensate?





dejudicibus said:


> Non ho bisogna che piaccia qui. Devo solo usarlo se piace a me.


Ma allora perché fai domande nel forum? Noi ti abbiamo risposto sia su ''una di loro'', sia su ''una dei ragazzi'', proprio per chiarire che l'uno è ammissibile e l'altro no.  Ma tu usa pure solo quello ''che piace a te'', e amen.


----------



## dejudicibus

dragonseven said:


> I ragazzi sono appena tornati a casa; una ha perso il cellulare."?



In realtà dicendo così stai facendo un’affermazione simile alla mia solo che l’appartenenza è implicita, perché quell’ “una” femminile si riferisce a un maschile plurale, ovvero i ragazzi, non a un inesistente termine “il gruppo di”. In pratica stai dicendo proprio “una dei ragazzi”.


----------



## dragonseven

dejudicibus said:


> In realtà dicendo così stai facendo un’affermazione simile alla mia solo che l’appartenenza è implicita, perché quell’ “una” femminile si riferisce a un maschile plurale, ovvero i ragazzi, non a un inesistente termine “il gruppo di”. In pratica stai dicendo proprio “una dei ragazzi”.


No! Con il pronome “una” sto dicendo che la semantica di "i ragazzi" non ha il senso di maschile plurale, bensí di genere neutro. E sta per "una (ragazza dei ragazzi che sono tornati a casa)", non una qualsiasi ragazza al di fuori di questo gruppo, altrimenti andrebbe segnalato: "I ragazzi sono tornati a casa; una purtroppo ha perso il cellulare ed è rimasta là per cercarlo.", cosí sappiamo che la ragazza facente parte del gruppo di ragazzi ora non lo è piú e non è tornata a casa.


----------

